# Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club Fall Dirt Car Challenge #2



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club News for October 12, 2013
*
We held our second meeting of Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club's directors. We only had responses from 2 racers to our newsletters request to give us feedback. We have a new racing schedule designed to suit our Saturday and Sunday racers. We are closing up our rules so that racers from other tracks do not feel that they are at a disadvantage racing here at ASSCC. We are going in the direction that we feel will keep us to our mission's path. No points will be kept for this racing season; however, if things go according to plan, we will have points for our next fall series in 2014. We have added some classes and changed some of our rules so please read the schedule and rules which are are these links:
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com/racing-series.html
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com/rules.html

We have an integrity-based, mutually respecting Club who is in the process of creating a Not-For-Profit Charity to help Special Needs Kids and their parents and their families forget that they have a disability for a little while. And we are very grateful to The Sarah Lynn Strohman Foundation and United Cerebral Palsy, not-for-profit organizations that endorse us through their programs! We are very grateful to our current members of Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club who have offered their love and encouragement in our endeavors to offer some fun-filled activities for our community. 

We would like to thank our loyal racers and patrons who have stuck it out with us and will continue on with us in our ground-breaking Club and Mission.

In addition, all racers must be a ASSCC member in order to race any race effective October 12st, 2013. You may come practice and have fun for our normal non- members donation.

Schedule changes and new race announcement are below in newsletter. Please read this newsletter the whole way through. All upcoming events and racing schedules are included. 

New classes were added to our rotating classes to attract more racers. Vintage Stock cars (4.5 hard body), Midgets, 360 sprints. Rules are posted on our web site.

Our community-based track is open to the public. Come put a smile on your face! And make some laps on the track.* 
Most people know someone in their family, their church or in the community that they want to help reach out and help them live a higher quality of life.
We also host birthday parties up to 8 kids at a time. Check us out to learn what our special friends program is about.
It's has been suggested that we start charging a hourly donation to help us reach our goal of becoming a charity. We are charging members $5.00 per person to play with cars and controllers included per visit* and non-members $12.00 per person to play with cars and controllers per visit and first visit is free for everyone.
Our goal is to raise $5,500.00 to become a charity. Becoming a charity will greatly assist those special needs programs that cannot make it to the track for various reasons including that we are not wheelchair accessible. When we are able to move our slot car track, everyone will have greater opportunities to having access to it more frequently and help us build slot car leagues, and races, etc. 
Another benefit of moving our track is to allow people who love having an inexpensive birthday party have more space and allow food to be brought in instead of some of the limits we have currently. 
Once we become a charity--those interested in having tax deductible opportunities—we would be able to provide tax deductions via receipts for individuals and businesses that want to be marketing partners or sponsors. 

Upcoming Events at ASSCC
October 30th 2013 UCP Visit
November 13th ,27th 2013 UCP Visit
December 7th 2013- Sarah Lynn Strohman Foundation @10am
https://www.facebook.com/SarahLynnStrohmanFoundation


Upcoming Racing at ASSCC
Our Dirt Car Challenge #2 Saturday Series starts November 9th at ASSCC
November 24th Our Sunday Series Starts at ASSCC



Dirt Car Challenge #2 2013-2014
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club
Is presenting a 6-race 6-division Fall Dirt Car Challenge on Saturdays and a 6-race 3 division show on Sundays *to support our club's mission of becoming a charity. 
*
We will only be racing at ASSCC.
*
ASSCC will open on Saturday mornings at 8.30 am and we will be racing at 11 am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 10.30 am till 10.50 am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15-minute break between races.
*
ASSCC will open on Sunday mornings at 10.30 am and we will be racing at 12 pm sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 11.40 am till 11.55 am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15-minute break between races.
*
**ASSCC will be open Friday night before Saturday race for practice with $5.00 practice cost. No practice for Sunday races.
*
Saturdays *Races will be 25-lap segments for Old Time modified, 1/32 Modified, 410 Winged Sprints, ASSCC Dirt late model, BB Mods 
*
*The Street Stock *class is a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15-lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating sixth class races are 20- lap segments on Saturdays. 
*
*
The classes to be run in this order for Saturdays.* Old Time Modified, ASSCC Dirt Late Model, 1/32 Dirt Modified, *410 Winged Sprint Car, BB Mod. *The rotating 6th class, (i.e., Silver crown cars, 1/32 DLM, Legends, Street Stocks,360 sprints 4.5 vintage cars). 
*
Sundays *Races will be 30-lap segments for 410 Winged Sprints, BB Mods 
*
The classes to be run in this order for Sundays, BB Mods,* 410 Winged Sprint Car.** The rotating 3rd class, (i.e., 1/32 dirt mods, ASSCC LM, Old Time mods, Silver crown cars, Street Stocks, 360 sprints, 4.5 vintage cars, midgets). 
*
The Street Stock *class is a “crash and burn” class. We are going to run 15-lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating 3rd class races are 25-lap segments on Sundays. 
*
The donation is $20.00 for Saturdays and $10.00 for Sundays covering all races and Coffee/Snacks. 
*
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club rules apply and will be strictly enforced.
*
We will present certificates to the top 8 in all classes on race days.
*
Must be an ASSCC member to race.
*
New Updated 2013-2014 *Rules are on our web sites. 
*
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1
*
*Confirmed Saturday and Sunday dates with weather make-up dates. ASSCC will be open from 6:00 pm till 9:00 pm on each Friday before Saturday race day for practice. No Practice day for Sunday Racing.
*
November 9,2013 (Silver Crown)
November 24, 2013 (1/32 Modifieds)
*
December 1, 2013 (ASSCC LM)
December 14, 2013* (Legends)
December 29, 2013 (Old Time Modifieds)
*
January 11, 2014 *(360 sprints)
January 18, 2014 Make up if needed?
January 26, 2014 (Silver Crown)
*
February 8, 2014 **(4.5 Vintage Cars)
February 23, 2014 *(360 sprints, Midgets)
*
March 8, 2014 ***(1/32DLM )
March 15, 2014 *Make up if needed?
March 23, 2014 (4.5 Vintage Cars)
*
April 12 2014, (Street Stock)
April 26, 27, 2014 Make up if needed?
April 28 to June 1st 2014 track closed
*


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Updated Schedule*

Dirt Car Challenge 2013-2014

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club
Is presenting a 6 race 6 division Fall Dirt Car Challenge on Saturdays and a 6 race 3 division show on Sundays to support our club's missions and help us becoming a charity. 

ASSCC will open on Saturday mornings at 8.30am and we will be racing at 11am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 10.30am till 10.50am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races.

ASSCC will open on Sunday mornings at 10.30am and we will be racing at 12pm sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 11.40am till 11.55am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races.

ASSCC will be open Friday night before Saturday race for practice with $5.00 practice cost. No practice for Sunday races.

Saturdays Races will be 25 lap segments for Old Time modified, 1/32 Modified,410 Winged Sprints, ASSCC Dirt late model. BB Mods 

The Street Stock class is a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15 lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating sixth class races are 20 lap segments on Saturdays. 


The classes to be run in this order for Saturdays. Old Time Modified, ASSCC Dirt Late Model, 1/32 Dirt Modified, 410 Winged Sprint Car, .BB Mod. The rotating 6th class. I.e. (Silver crown cars, 1/32 DLM, Legends, Street Stocks,360 sprints Wingless Sprints,Midgets). 

Sundays Races will be 30 lap segments for 410 Winged Sprints ,BB Mods 

The classes to be run in this order for Sundays ,BB Mods, 410 Winged Sprint Car, The rotating 3rd class. I.e. (1/32 dirt mods, ASSCC LM, Old Time mods, Silver crown cars, Street Stocks,360 sprints , Wingless Sprints,Midgets). 

The Street Stock class is a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15 lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating 3rd class races are 25 lap segments on Sundays. 

The donation is $20.00 for Saturdays and $10.00 for Sundays covering all races and Coffee/Snacks. 

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club rules apply and will be strictly enforced.

We will present certificates to the top 8 in all classes on the next race day.

Must be an ASSCC member to race

New Updated 2013-2014 Rules are on our web sites. 
http://awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1


Confirmed Saturday and Sunday dates with weather make up dates. ASSCC will be open from 6:00pm till 9:00pm on each Friday before Saturday race day for practice. No Practice day for Sunday Racing.

December 1 2013 ( ASSCC LM, Modifieds)
December 14, 2013 (Legends)
December 29, 2013 ( Old Time Modifieds)

January 11, 2014 (,360 sprints)
January 18, 2014 Make up if needed?
January 26, 2014 (Silver Crown)

February 8, 2014 (Silver Crown)
February 23, 2014 ( 360 sprints, Midgets)

March 8, 2014 (1/32DLM )
March 15, 2014 Make up if needed?
March 23, 2014 (Wingless Sprints)

April 12 2014, ( Street Stock)
April 26, 27, 2014 Make up if needed?
April 27, 2014 ( Midgets?, Silver Crown?, 360 Sprints?)
April 28 to June 1st 2014 track closed


----------

